# Dry eyes



## Guest (Dec 9, 1999)

I have just recently come down with dry eye syndrom. My eyes are killing me. Twice within the last week I have woke up with my eyelid so severly stuck to to my eye that it takes me 10 minutes just to work enough drops in to get the eye open. Then it's at least 15 to 20 minutes with such sever light sensitivity that I can't get it open enough to put in the antibiotic salve that I have all ready put in before bed. Help Please


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I had the same type of thing (although now as severe) when I started taking a new medication for IBS. Have you changed your diet recently or changed meds? What does your MD or eye doctor say about this?Good luck, I hope you're better soon.britta


----------

